# 63 day pregnant - no signs of labour



## Cockapoo mum (Mar 24, 2019)

hi, I’m looking for some advice if possible please. 

My dog (cockapoo) is 63 days pregnant today (from 1st mating, 61 from 2nd mating)

She’s showing absolutely no signs of labour at all. We had a temperature drop on day 58 which was 36.3, 36.5 & 36.7 before rising again the day after to 37.3 where it has remained every day since. It does sometime go up to 37.9 then back down again to 37.3. 

She’s not had any panting, whining or digging. She’s been off her food for the past week and will only really eat it if we put some puppy milk on top of it. 

She’s been sleeping a lot the last few days in her whelping box and has been very clingy to me from about 6 weeks pregnant. We’ve had some soft bowel movements and she’s pees frequently but when she does go or she just wants to play football (normal for her)

We’ve seen and felt the pups move about but yesterday and today they’ve been very quiet and she doesn’t like me touching her tummy today. 

She was scanned at 45 days and we were told they think they could see 6 pups. 

I’ve called my Vet today for some advice and they said not to worry until she’s around 70 days from 1st mating. 

She had stringy discharge at day 56 and every now and then (after she’s had a wee) a bit more will come out. 

Her lady bits are very swollen and she’s been licking herself from day 58 

Is this all normal? Should I be worried x


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

If she is happy and healthy and has yet to reach the due date of her second mating then i wouldn't be worrying. In my many years of breeding occasional litters I have never taken my bitches temperature so I can't help you with that. Once she is ready to whelp you will see all the signs. Only if she shows all those signs and strains but can't deliver on her own do we worry. Have you got a mentor you can talk to?

J


----------



## Cockapoo mum (Mar 24, 2019)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> If she is happy and healthy and has yet to reach the due date of her second mating then i wouldn't be worrying. In my many years of breeding occasional litters I have never taken my bitches temperature so I can't help you with that. Once she is ready to whelp you will see all the signs. Only if she shows all those signs and strains but can't deliver on her own do we worry. Have you got a mentor you can talk to?
> 
> J


Thank you and sorry for the late reply.

My mentor pulled out at 5 weeks due to a family emergency, unfortunately it's not resolved so she's unable to offer any assistance as she needs to focus on her emergency.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that today or tomorrow is the day.

She's been up most of the night digging her bed and just generally being restless. She's keeps lying down then moving again all whilst looking at her bum.

Her temperature this morning is down again to 36.5 but I didn't take it after yesterday morning as I didn't want to stress her out too much so I've no idea how long it's been down for.

She's also not really interacting with us this morning (considering she's normally very clingy) she just keeps going into her bed and laying down so I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that something happens soon for her.

No panting or whining yet but I'm sure it will come when she's ready.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sounds like she is getting there. Keep a close eye and wait patiently so long as all is progressing normally. The time to take action is if she is pressing (really pressing, not the odd contraction) for more than 20 minutes. There is no need to take her temperature, just leave her undisturbed to concentrate on the job at hand.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

From what you have said up most of the night digging at her bed and being very restless then she is showing signs of labour, she sounds like she is in the first stages of labour and this can take up to 24 hours and some bitches will drag it out and are slow whelpers


----------



## Lauralilly (Mar 24, 2019)

Good luck and fingers crossed all goes well for you ❤


----------



## Cockapoo mum (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you all. She had her pups yesterday afternoon x


----------



## Lauralilly (Mar 24, 2019)

Congratulations I hope mum and pups are all doing well.x


----------



## Cockapoo mum (Mar 24, 2019)

Lauralilly said:


> Congratulations I hope mum and pups are all doing well.x


Thank you. They seem to be doing ok. I have another thread after the we're born and I've asked a question on there. Just want to make sure everything is going ok as my mentor dropped out so I can't ask her x


----------



## Ella Knowles (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi cockapoo mum, was this your dogs first litter? How soon after you noticed the drop did labour begin for her? Thank you


----------

